# Web  -  -

## LAEN

,      .      , , ,      ,    .   http://transport.poltava.ua/

----------


## Def

.    .)))))  

> 

       ???

----------


## LAEN

> ???

----------


## Def

> 

     ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

----------


## Def

.    .)))

----------


## Tail

,  ,  ,          . -         ?       ...   -     -    ,

----------


## LAEN

,   ,            -  .     -    ...
 -    ...

----------


## Def

> ( -   -   ""  ""

  .    ...

----------


## LAEN

,      ...

----------

, , , -  ,

----------


## LAEN

.     -    ,   ,       ,     -  /   . http://transport.poltava.ua/article_..._stations.html

----------


## LAEN

-2: http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_as_2.html

----------


## LAEN

-3: http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_as_3.html

----------


## Podr

,    -      .   .             .      ,        .   ,        ,   . .

----------


## LAEN

,  . 
        (   ),        .  // .        ,            .    - ,  - .      .

----------

